# Emergency back-up hotel in Tahiti or Moorea



## Judy (Jul 23, 2008)

We have a cruise booked on the Paul Gauguin in September 2009.  I have a request in with RCI for a week at Club Bali Hai Moorea for the week before.  The pattern I'm seeing on rci.com indicates that my request has a good chance of confirming, but not before its time to book frequent flier seats.  I need an emergency back-up hotel in Tahiti or Moorea that I could cancel without penalty when/if my RCI request comes through.  Any suggestions?  Everything I've looked at is incredibly expensive


----------



## dlpearson (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooh, Judy.  I'm so jealous!  Have you been on the Paul Gaugin before?  If not, you are in for the treat of a lifetime!  My wife and I went for our 10th anniversary in 2004.  Absolutely fantastic.  Thinking about doing it again for our 15th, but prices have gone up by about $1,500 pp. 

Be sure to the do the 4 wheel drive tour on Bora Bora.  Excellent way to see the island--completely breathtaking.  Most beautiful place on earth I've seen.

As far as hotels, can't really help, sorry.  But I feel for you--it's VERY expensive there!

David


----------



## Judy (Jul 24, 2008)

No, this will be our first cruise on the Paul Gauguin - something we've wanted to do for a very long time.  I just hope we can get frequent flier seats or else 

David,
When you went, did you fly in the day of the cruise?  If not, where did you stay the night before?


----------



## Lawlar (Jul 24, 2008)

*Old Advice - Still Sound?*



dlpearson said:


> Be sure to the do the 4 wheel drive tour on Bora Bora.  Excellent way to see the island--completely breathtaking.  Most beautiful place on earth I've seen.
> 
> But I feel for you--it's VERY expensive there!
> 
> David



I was at Bora Bora in 1980 and 1982, so this advice may be out of date.  But we rented bikes and rode around the island (its a small island).  We took some food and had a picnic along the way.  It was a great experience.

The cost for meals is very expensive on Bora Bora.  If you can find a hotel that offers a meal plan that is a great way to go.


----------



## dlpearson (Jul 25, 2008)

Judy said:


> No, this will be our first cruise on the Paul Gauguin - something we've wanted to do for a very long time.  I just hope we can get frequent flier seats or else
> 
> David,
> When you went, did you fly in the day of the cruise?  If not, where did you stay the night before?



We flew in the day of the cruise.  If I recall, we arrived in the early evening and the cruiseline whisked us away, picking us up at the airport and immediately taking us to the ship.  At the end of the cruise, you spend a night (part of the overall cruise package, not out of pocket/extra) in Papeete.  I think it was at the Inter-Continental, but I don't remember for sure.

One extra thing we did was spend one night (during the cruise week) on Moorea.  The ship docks overnight in port in Moorea, and I surprised my wife with a night in an over the water bungalow at the Sheraton Moorea.  The rate back then was like $800, and I luckily got a Starwood reservation agent who took pity and gave me a 50% coupon/discount.  Still $400, but wow was it phenomenal.  Tahitis is a crazy expensive place, but drop dead gorgeous.

David


----------



## Judy (Jul 25, 2008)

Are the grocery stores crazy expensive too? 
If they are, maybe I need to rethink exchanging to Moorea. The units have partial kitchens. I thought if we prepared most of our meals instead of eating out, we could afford to spend a week there.


----------



## bailey (Jul 27, 2008)

Just back from 2 weeks a Club Bali Hai.  Can you make a reservation there while you're waiting for a response from RCI?  Don't know what their cancellation policy is?  There are also other options besides the $1000 a night bungalows.  Email me if you like.  We only ate out once during our stay.  Food was not THAT expensive in the grocery stores, but then we brought some items like spices, oatmeal, etc.  Will write a report sometime this week.


----------



## Judy (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks bailey!  I sent you an email.


----------



## Poobah (Aug 16, 2008)

*Moorea*

Judy,

We spent three weeks in French Polynesia last March. The last week was at the Bali Hai. I assume you have read the TUG reviews. We had a great time, but the place is "quaint." 

 We had a studio on the second floor overlooking Cook's Bay. For a kitchen the studio has a two burner electric hot plate, a microwave, a single sink, and a bar type refrigerator. There is a small grocery store within walking distance to the left of the Bali Hai and a larger supermarket to the right at the end of Cook's Bay. You can walk there too, unless you are buying a lot of groceries.

Get ready for sticker shock. A six pack of Hinano (local beer) was something like $14. Wines are $12 and up (95% French). I you like hard liquor (a little scotch before dinner- we must be civil!) I suggest you bring it.

Attend the early eveing soiree with Muk. You can find out a lot about the history of the island and their resorts. Be sure to get a roasted chicken from a vendor (can't remember the name, but he is well known). He makes a stop at the park at the end of Cook's Bay. A  whole chicken and potatoes were $18. The same chicken at our local Cub is $5.99. 

Be sure and do the Motu Picnic; it is a fun day.

The nearest ATM from the Bali Hai is a 2000 CPF taxi ride. So if you think you will need a lot of cash get it before you get there. They will exchange some at the front desk, but there is a limit.

If you are flying between Papetee and Moorea be aware there are significant luggage limitations: One bag per person each no more than 44 pounds. If you take the ferry all is well.

There are some problems using credit cards in French Polynesia. My Signature Visa worked at some places and not others (like the Bali Hai). My Citicard worked everywhere I tried it. For cash, my Visa card would only work at the ATMs supported by Bank d'Tahiti. The problem is with French Polynesia, not with your card.

I may have a "Plan B" for you at the Bali Ha'i. If you are interested send a private email.

French Polynesia is as beautiful as you have ever heard it is.:whoopie: 


Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Judy (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Paul.  I copied your post for reference and sent you an email.


----------



## flexible (Aug 20, 2008)

Poobah said:


> Judy,
> 
> We spent three weeks in French Polynesia last March. The last week was at the Bali Hai.
> Cheers,
> ...



We have reservations for Club Bali Hai in Moorea for 14-21 Nov 2009 and 28 Nov - 5 Dec 2009.

We are trying to get the week in between for Nov 14-21. If not, I am looking for cruises. I see the Paul Gaugin schedule in October has the 7 day cruises. But November 2009 is to/from Fiji.

I could use suggestions on other cruises to add to the itinerary. We might take Star Princess from SFO-Sydney then back track to Tahiti for the November reservations. Or we might go to Australia after Tahiti. 

We were on the Princess World Cruise 2008 and that was my first time in the South Pacific. But we only were in Papeete for a day.


----------



## Poobah (Aug 20, 2008)

*Try a Catamaran*

Flexible,

Why don't you look into one of the chartered catamarans. We spent a week between Bora Bora and Moorea with Archipels Croissiers and I highly recommend them. The cat is like a cruise, it is all inclusive, including wine and beer.

We were with six other people: a French couple, an Austrian couple, and an Italian woman and her adult daughter. All got along real well and had a great time. 

Your addtional expense would be getting from Moorea to pick up the cat and then getting back to Moorea. The trips are essentially one way. BTW, Archipel's offices are on Moorea so may something could be worked out.

Our itinerary was from Huahine to Raiatea to Taha'a to Bora Bora. We started our trip in Bora Bora so we had to fly back to Huahine to pick up the cat. The trip ended in Bora Bora so we spent a night there and then flew to Moorea.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## flexible (Aug 20, 2008)

Poobah said:


> Flexible,
> 
> Why don't you look into one of the chartered catamarans. We spent a week between Bora Bora and Moorea with Archipels Croissiers and I highly recommend them. The cat is like a cruise, it is all inclusive, including wine and beer.
> 
> ...



Paul,
Thanks. I will look into the idea of a chartered catamarans.

I am trying to plan October 2009 - about April 2010. My (new) husband had been wintering in Mexico (mostly Mazatlan & Puerto Vallarta) since about 1980. He purchased and upgraded about 25 timeshare contracts. We are trying to use the TS for alternatives. We spent Nov/Dec near Cancun then took the Princess World Cruise '08 which was fully paid with TS points.

We live in Northern California, so taking the Star Princess from SFO to Sydney would be convenient. It goes to Hawaii stopping on the Big Island then Maui. I plan to make a reservation using our Vacation Internationale points for 1/1/10 to about 3/31/10 next 1/1/09 for Valley Isle. We haven't been to Maui so we'd get a chance to look at it with time to decide to cancel if we don't like it. Then the Star Princess continues to Bora Bora, Tahiti, etc, 4 stops in NZ before arriving in Sydney on 10/23/09. This would give us 3 weeks to use TS in Australia then get back to Tahiti.

I am only beginning to figure out airfares, which cities are hubs etc. Last February we were able to get off the world cruise in Sydney, stay an extra day and fly to Cairns @ $99 each on Jet Blue. Then we had 3 days to enjoy before getting back on the ship.

I have no idea if the air fares are going to be extremely higher in 2009/2010. I noticed specials on the Regent site with Paul Gauguin that included airfare from the US. So maybe it would make sense to  use their airfare special, begin in Tahiti, then go to Australia later.

Also, I am not sure where the TS concentrations are in the South Pacific other than looking in the RCI/II books. RCI has Club Bali Hai and II is in Fiji. I sense I am overlooking a lot of TS.


----------



## Danette (Aug 20, 2008)

*Moorea*

Moorea is my favorite island in the Society Islands.  DH and I have done the Princess cruise twice.  (Rarotonga in the Cook Islands was our overall favorite, but that's another post  )
We loved Hiro's Tours on Moorea - you can find them at http://www.magicmoorea.com/hiro/hirotour.shtml 
They were less expensive than other operators, but the tours were wonderful.  We stayed in an overwater bungalow in Papeete and I would not do that again.  Papeete is busy and has a lot of shopping - Moorea is much smaller and laid back.  We rented a car one day in Moorea and drove around the island stopping as we pleased - at many of the same places the tours went, but with the freedom to track down some obscure spots like the lighthouse.  It was great.
Have a blast!


----------



## Judy (Aug 21, 2008)

flexible said:


> Also, I am not sure where the TS concentrations are in the South Pacific other than looking in the RCI/II books. RCI has Club Bali Hai and II is in Fiji. I sense I am overlooking a lot of TS.


For great availability and TS resort listings in Australia, New Zealand and some other places in the South Pacific, check out Dial an Exchange www.daelive.com

I'm interested in hearing about your world trip on Princess.  Have you posted a review somewhere?


----------



## DerekS (Sep 9, 2008)

Judy said:


> Are the grocery stores crazy expensive too?
> If they are, maybe I need to rethink exchanging to Moorea. The units have partial kitchens. I thought if we prepared most of our meals instead of eating out, we could afford to spend a week there.



Hi Judy
We had a week at Club Bali Hai in Dec 2002. Grocery stores were expensive but no more than we had expected. East enough to fix breakfast and lunch in house - we didn't try for dinners. Small local restaurants offered fabulous food at prices which were at the upper end of good restaurant prices. We just said "this is once in a lifetime" and handed over the credit card. One hint: take a good flashlight - roads have no sidewalk and are not well lit at night. 
I agree with a previous poster, enjoy the dance performance evening and listen to Muk's stories of the old days in Tahiti. 
have a great time


----------

